# Intel Core "Haswell" Delayed till Computex 2013, No Show at CES



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2013)

It looks like Intel's Core "Haswell" processor family will miss its anticipated March-May launch window, with the company choosing Computex 2013 as its next launch-pad. According to a leaked document intended for distributors and large retailers, desktop Core "Haswell" processors will launch only after May 27, before June 7, and retailers are told to hold off advertising the launch till June 2nd.

Among the products featuring in the new May 27 - June 7 launch window are the Core i7-4770K flagship product, i7-4770, i7-4770S, i7-4770T, i7-4765T, i5-4670K, i5-4670, i5-4670S, i5-4670T, i5-4570, i5-4570S, i5-4570T, i5-4430, and i5-4430S, all of which are quad-core parts. In addition, socket LGA1150 motherboards based on Intel Z87 (flagship, OC-ready), H87, Q87, Q85, and B85 chipsets, will be launched. In all likelihood, one piece of decoration the CES venue could miss, is the wall of LGA1150 motherboards, which is usually put up by Intel.






There could still be the odd unexpected LGA1150 motherboard backroom-disclosure by manufacturers, but those could be at early stages of development. Given that Intel plans to launch its platform towards the beginning of Computex, CeBIT (March 2013) is a more probable venue for Intel's wall of motherboards. 

Moving on to the mobile processors front, the launch window is unchanged from that of the desktop parts, but fewer models will be launched, which are mostly high-end. Among the parts launched will be Core i7-4930MX, i7-4900MQ, i7-4800MQ, i7-4702HQ, i7-4702MQ, i7-4700HQ, and i7-4700MQ; accompanied by Intel QM87, HM87, and HM86 chipsets.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 1, 2013)

And why should intel be in any kind of hurry...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, not like competition is gaining on them...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> And why should intel be in any kind of hurry...



Because ARM is coming, and when they get here its going to be a mass onslaught and innocent CPUs will be killed


----------



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Yeah, not like competition is gaining on them...





Dj-ElectriC said:


> And why should intel be in any kind of hurry...



Intel is its own competitor. If it doesn't keep launching new products every year, it risks stagnating the market. With AMD practically out of the race, and even 4 year old CPUs being able to run most current software and games smoothly, Intel only has "new and improved" to keep selling chips.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2013)

until june 2013?
too bad, i guess they gonna roll out this in Q1 2013


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because ARM is coming, and when they get here its going to be a mass onslaught and innocent CPUs will be killed



 Oh those innocent CPUs!


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Lame!:shadedshu


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Jan 1, 2013)

Guess their OEM partners have lots of unsold Ivybridge inventory..


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 1, 2013)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Guess their OEM partners have lots of unsold Ivybridge inventory..



This is usually the case..... But... May is far off so who knows what the reason is......


----------



## koorosh (Jan 1, 2013)

Nowadays companies flirt with new products until they're finally launch or in some cases cancel. 
One of the ways to show up in the news more often


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey this just means my rig stays current that much longer.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

gdam dam it


----------



## sy5tem (Jan 1, 2013)

well since this cpu/chipset is going revolutionize the world, ( yes we just going to need new motherboard THAT IS A REVOLUTION!) 


damn you amd "rasing my fist in the air and shaking it"


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 1, 2013)

Well evefybody wanted longer life cycles for intel  cpus....  now if  software could just catch up.....
Just wish they would speed up ivy-e


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because ARM is coming, and when they get here its going to be a mass onslaught and innocent CPUs will be killed



I think it will going to take a long time before ARM will be competitive on desktop or even laptop platform. Besides, most of apps will have to be rewritten for ARM...


----------



## aussiebear (Jan 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because ARM is coming, and when they get here its going to be a mass onslaught and innocent CPUs will be killed



 ...You really don't have a pulse on reality. I'm very glad you don't provide investment advice to anyone. 



(1) ARM is already here. They dominate the portable and embedded device markets. See all those tablets, smartphones, affordable embedded boards like Raspberry Pi, etc. 

(2) ARM doesn't have a design that can compete with Intel's Core i-series yet. This is one specific thing that prevents them from achieving total domination of the industry. (The other is that they require software developers to port code to ARM architecture.)

(3) ARM's most powerful design *currently in production* is the Cortex A15. That is in the same performance league as Intel's current Atom. (I've only tested under Linux with a Samsung Exynos 5 based system.) 

(4) ARM will start nibbling at Intel from the lower-end with their next generation Cortex A50-series. (A faster evolution of the Cortex A15 and introduces 64bit capability...Allowing it to enter into some server markets like dense/cloud computing infrastructure.) 

(5) At the current pace ARM are going, you can wait as long as 10 to 20 yrs before they have something that really hurts Intel in a direct manner like AMD did during their K7/K8 era. ARM is a conservatively-paced fabless processor design company. Their focus is power consumption and simplicity. (That's actually not a bad thing when you realise they dominate in terms of shear number of processors being used in portable/embedded devices).

(6) If you have been paying attention at the strategic nature of Intel Developer Forum in the last few years, you come to realise Intel has not been sitting idle...

=> Intel R&D is focusing on running CPUs at the lowest possible voltage. 
(Grabbed the original Pentium design and used today's manufacturing technology in order to test and experiment.)

=> Atom will be transitioning from in-order to out-of-order execution in their next generation. (Also bringing in quad-core models).

=> Intel is at least 12 to 18 months ahead of everyone in manufacturing technology. This is their primary weapon against ARM-based competitors like Samsung, Qualcomm, etc. (Intel's ARM rivals rely on cooperation of various companies like IBM's R&D, GlobalFoundries, TSMC, Samsung Electronics, etc in order compete.)...No one is sitting still on the manufacturing side!

=> Intel's current focus is on power consumption. They're pushing their next generation Atom designs to rival ARM designs in power footprint. Haswell/Broadwell focus is on lower idle power consumption. (They're introducing a new power scheme with Haswell.)

What one should never do, is under-estimate Intel's ability to throw lots of financial and engineering resources in order to brute force their way out of problems. Give them sufficient time, and they'll succeed. That's what makes Intel a serious competitor.



The three things ARM have over Intel is:

(a) Their licensing of their designs as well as architecture is more flexible. 
(Intel is more restrictive here).

(b) ARM designs are easier to manufacture due to simplicity. 
(Compared to a Core i-series solution...It means you can get more yield out of a silicon wafer.)

(c) Lower cost chips.
(This generally means lower system cost...Intel Atom chips cost approx 3x to 4x more.)


I like ARM's presence in the market because it pushes Intel...Something AMD used to do aggressively. Intel needs competition as motivation to innovate. It goes to stagnation when there is no competition...And things get really boring for Enthusiasts!  (AMD isn't going to be able to hit back until Steamroller or Excavator in 2014 and 2015 respectively.)

I want ARM to push Intel as I want (one day) to have a completely sealed, yet sufficiently powerful, portable system that doesn't require fans at all to keep cool. (ARM is almost there with the Cortex A15 powered Samsung Chromebook (XE303). It needs more performance!)
=> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6422/samsung-chromebook-xe303-review-testing-arms-cortex-a15


----------



## radrok (Jan 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees the other way around this matter? (Which has been going offtopic by the way) Intel has the personal/resources to outpace ARM on it's own market segment.

You'll see on 2 years from now on when almost all mobile devices are Intel based, which is something I fear of, honestly speaking.


Ontopic: We don't need Haswell anyway, it could be delayed even to 2014 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2013)

aussiebear said:


> ...You really don't have a pulse on reality. I'm very glad you don't provide investment advice to anyone.



Yes...quite, quite.

Clearly I dont have a pulse on reality because quite clearly three other people here understood the joke and had a good laugh and you didnt.

The best thing about bad investments is at least you can joke about it down the pub or from your jail cell when you tell your friends/fellow inmates how you gambled away the companies 40billion dollar fortune.


----------



## aussiebear (Jan 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Clearly I dont have a pulse on reality because quite clearly three other people here understood the joke and had a good laugh and you didnt.



Here's a hint about jokes. IF you need to explain and defend it, it isn't a joke...Don't give up on your day job. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> The best thing about bad investments is at least you can joke about it down the pub or from your jail cell when you tell your friends/fellow inmates how you gambled away the companies 40billion dollar fortune.



Says the one who hasn't got a damn clue about investments...And can't tell jokes either! 

So according to you, *using one's own money* to create more money through investments of Tech companies shouldn't be happening because self-righteous people like yourself have already painted others in their minds: Making money (dividends) by *investing one's own money* that they've rightly earned through hard work is BAD. 

What's the next lesson Professor? How not to tell a joke?...Well, you've already done that!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2013)

Let's stay on topic please


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2013)

aussiebear said:


> Here's a hint about jokes. IF you need to explain and defend it, it isn't a joke...Don't give up on your day job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir,

Just because you're too slow to understand the joke doesnt make it any less funny or entertaining for other people.

I never explained anything because I didnt need to, you're the only one here whose made a complaint about it so maybe you fail to understand how the delivery of deadpan is presented,

If i had to explain the joke or back it up with 'factual' evidence, I would be giving a lecture on microprocessors and not telling a joke.

The fact that you dont understand my joke while a lot of others here do addresses not only your complaint with 'joke' not being factual enough but trumps any form of logical explanation or smart arse comments you may have regarding it.


I could really care less about the 'factual' side of things as it doesn't concern me, If i cared enough Id be on TPU's payroll and writing reviews for the masses as well as doing other NSFW things just to make sure i gain popularity.


whats the next lesson? 

maybe you should youtube the likes of Jimmy Carr, Steven Wright, Mitch Hedberg & Billy Connolly to understand the meaning of deadpan


Just because you dont understand the joke doesnt mean that I failed in the delivery of it. Maybe they just aren't suitable for you.


Good day to you sir.


:edit:

If you wish to debate this further - Pm me


----------



## acerace (Jan 2, 2013)

@FreedomEclipse Well, his post got really good points. I love reading the fact. Entertaining in fact.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 2, 2013)

Any reasons given for the delay? Improvements being made? Silicon yields not good? Just for the sake of it?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 2, 2013)

Swelling inventories, people being happy with Core 2 Duo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2013)

btarunr said:


> people being happy with Core 2 Duo.



an amazing series in its time and still great for many tasks.


----------



## qubit (Jan 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> an amazing series in its time and still great for many tasks.



Yes indeed. My old E8500 based PC is now set up as a simple server and works very well with great performance. I basically upgraded it to play my games with faster frame rates and because I wanted a faster PC with more memory, otherwise I wouldn't have needed to.


----------



## Raw (Jan 2, 2013)

*Man, is it just me or what?*



aussiebear said:


> ...You really don't have a pulse on reality. I'm very glad you don't provide investment advice to anyone.



You have a way with people, eh? Nice comment from a new person on here...way to make friends.

Funny, I saw the humor immediately. And I'm not that bright!

Man, is it just me or what? My nerves are getting shot from reading all this venom lately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not really worried about it, Most games still run great on a 2500K... hell a i7-920 is still one hell of a chip for gaming so really no worries about its release.


----------



## Raw (Jan 2, 2013)

*Makes me wonder...*



brandonwh64 said:


> Not really worried about it, Most games still run great on a 2500K... hell a i7-920 is still one hell of a chip for gaming so really no worries about its release.



Makes me wonder...you mentioned MOST games, what games wouldn't run great with a 2500K and the right GPU and ram?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Raw said:


> Makes me wonder...you mentioned MOST games, what games wouldn't run great with a 2500K and the right GPU and ram?



Well it was more of a estimation since I have not played EVERY game that is out right now so really I don't know if there is any game a 2500K/I7-920 couldn't play.


----------



## Raw (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well it was more of a estimation since I have not played EVERY game that is out right now so really I don't know if there is any game a 2500K/I7-920 couldn't play.



Well, that's good to hear. I don't think there's anything out (game) there right now that would bring my 2500Ks to their knees.

But of course I use a good gpu and ram along with the cpu. 
I don't know much about the I7-920 but I have read a lot of good things about them.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 2, 2013)

Raw said:


> You have a way with people, eh? Nice comment from a new person on here...way to make friends.
> 
> Funny, I saw the humor immediately. And I'm not that bright!
> 
> Man, is it just me or what? My nerves are getting shot from reading all this venom lately.



well he could have presented those facts in a less beligerent manner, but I guess some people are just like that. He didn't have the time to even fill in system specs :/


----------



## radrok (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well it was more of a estimation since I have not played EVERY game that is out right now so really I don't know if there is any game a 2500K/I7-920 couldn't play.



Bloomfield quads still are beasts for gaming, no need to upgrade unless someone needs more cores.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 3, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Swelling inventories, people being happy with Core 2 Duo.



It's t the stage where Processors since Core 2 have been acceptable for the majority generic 'working' industry for a very long time.

There just isn't any need for anything more powerful.
Bare in mind there is still a ton of businesses who refuse to upgrade to XP since they are using still functional decades old software specifically built for the business.

Ony time they 'may' consdier is when some employee decides to plug in their iPod into one of the PCs which gets the rest of them infected with some virus which OSX does not get infected by.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2013)

Not for me,  I'm dying for an sb-e system,  just can't afford it.  Hurry up and release intel!  I need used sb-e stuff to come online for cheap....  And yes,  that probably means Haswell,  and even ib-e needs to get released first.  Getting tired of my 1st gen i7!  24Gbs ram just isn't enough anymore....


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 3, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Not for me,  I'm dying for an sb-e system,  just can't afford it.  Hurry up and release intel!  I need used sb-e stuff to come online for cheap....  And yes,  that probably means Haswell,  and even ib-e needs to get released first.  Getting tired of my 1st gen i7!  24Gbs ram just isn't enough anymore....



I don't really see Haswell selling on release quickly due to the current performance on the 2nd gen and third gen Intel i series besides to enthusiasts and certain businesses which require cutting edge processing power.

I'm still loving my 2500K.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes,  horribly,  I see a long wait for my sb-e system in my future.....


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14815/


8core Glad i invested in x79


----------



## radrok (Jan 4, 2013)

OH MAN 



> the company would also give an update to its current sandy bridge-e lineup as the recently launched core i7-3970x (higher clocked 3960x) isn’t enough for consumers. We are looking at faster variants of the core i7-3930k, core i7-3820 and a new extreme edition processor built to replace the core i7-3970x. However this time, intel plans to change the game with the launch of its first 8 core consumer cpu – core i7-3980x.



Time to squeeze this 3930K for the months that I'll be waiting for that 8 core CPU.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not really worried about it, Most games still run great on a 2500K... hell a i7-920 is still one hell of a chip for gaming so really no worries about its release.



Yup! I play on a 930 and I may upgrade to a 960/970/980 at some point and keep going on the 1366 series for a while longer. She's got plenty of life left in her.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been on 1366 for about 3 years now.  Went through two X58 boards and 3 i7 chips and am just starting to feel the need to upgrade.

Looking over the new features in socket 2011, I'm starting to put together a budget on a kick ass new build.  I think I'll make the jump in 2013 and probably sustain the 2011 socket for a few years before making another jump.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2013)

if companies like intel want to boost sales a good way to do it would be to develop videogames that tax the current hardware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> if companies like intel want to boost sales a good way to do it would be to develop videogames that tax the current hardware.



totally irrelevant as the 'latest' generation of consoles are at least 8 years old and the next generation doesnt fair any better as they are still using low-mid range tech.

There will be a few developers that will specifically target the PC platform for one or two of their releases, but as for the rest - they dont care.

the console community will always brag about how they never need to upgrade to new hardware to play the latest releases but they dont understand that to achieve that they have bought the developers down to 'their level' and even though they dont need to upgrade, the development of games and the ways they are developed and marketed at the audience has suffered exponentially and we are all stuck in a loop where even a mid range PC from 3 years back can run most of todays games quite efficiently apart from those few that were developed specifically for the PC from the ground up like BF3.

You want game driven hardware sales like the good old days of 95'-08'? then kickstart your own console platform and use the latest tech. Sony or Microsoft will never conform to such high standards as they have to keep things to a budget and most importantly affordable to the masses


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Again I'm hit about 100% one or two little delays. 
Intel have so many models on the market they can wait until summer 2014 easy.
2500k, 2550k, 2600k, 2700k, 3570k, 3770k, 3820, 3930k, 3960X, 3970X are more than enough for everything now and for two years. Everything this is for 80% of user absolutely OK and these are top models if you look performance, only in peoples mind they need MORE, MORE and every upgrade is only 5-10-15%. Now what 4 models Haswell and soon 2-3 models IB-E. I don't count on other weaker models and people still use i7-920, i7-930, i7-940, i7-950, i7-960, i7-970, i7-980X powerfull like strongest AMD.
Intel can sleep tweo years easy and delay is nothing bad only chance for better CPU. 
If you need CPU more than 3 months before next generation no reason to wait. Only if your is weak for what you need. Weak Intel that is now... for what weak...???


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 4, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14815/
> 
> 
> 8core Glad i invested in x79



Thanks


I knew it, that 6core limit rumor was one big bull..

Guess i'll skip Haswell (although that new architecture info looks juicy) and go for IB-E 8core


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank god it is not coming so soon. Z77 and IVB hasn't even been out for a year yet, and people want new stuff again?


----------



## radrok (Jan 5, 2013)

If the 3960x was already true 8 core (like it should have been) people wouldn't be bitching like this


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 13, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14815/
> 
> 
> 8core Glad i invested in x79



Great! I was just searching information about a socket 2011 update...!


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW EVGA X79 Dark + 3980X 8 cores.... I want I want I want I want......
Enough smart people to buy Rampage 4 Extreme and 3930K before 15 months will pass excellent.
Now they will sell 3930k and cross on 8cores. Same money like people every year invest in SB +Z68 than IB + Z77 if they buy high end motherboards. Not same but not much bigger. 
Memory is guilty because i choose Z77. Bad options and models in Serbia and expensive Quad Channel.
With some Quad 1866 4x4 Dominator Platinum in our retailer shops I would choose X79. 
Never mind I wait to EVGA stand up from motherboard knock down and than IO will buy Haswell E 8 core and their mobo. 
Because in this situation I must bought ASUS and they never apologize me for 5 months fight because their cards and at the end their return me money for in service confirmed fault cards.
This will be real fight 8cores vs 8 cores 3980X vs FX8350.
Single and multi tread.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 13, 2013)

I would be perfectly content with cheaper 6-core CPUs on skt2011. If 8-core i7s drive 6c prices down, I'm all for it.  I would buy a 6-core IVB for 400 to 450 USD. I don't think I could justify paying any more than that though, even more so since I already have a 3820. Would be a nice upgrade though.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 13, 2013)

Depends on what are you using your PC for...


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 13, 2013)

i allready got 8 cores socket 1366


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Yeah, not like competition is gaining on them...



[yt]eu8Sekdb-IE[/yt]

Depends what you are using them for. If gaming would catch up with technology we would be utilizing these new cpu's on both the AMD and Intel side. With heavy multithreading involved the i7 3820 can barely keep even with the 8350. Yet in certain games the 8350 is barely a match for the i3's. I personally would love to see Haswell mop the floor with both Intel and AMD alike it needs to for Intel's stronghold in the heavily multithreaded server industry to stay put as of right now it is diminishing quickly. At the same time I would love more games like Metro 2033 to come out that actually use all the freaking cores available.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 13, 2013)

The engine that runs Metro 2033 is actually really god damn impressive.  People seem to think the game is "poorly optimized" because it is taxing as all hell, but the opposite is true, Metro 2033 may very well be one of the most well optimized games (when it comes to utilizing CPU's at least) on the market.  Threading is--and always has been--a contentious topic.  I think AMD is trying to push for more heavily threaded applications the only way they know how, beating Intel in those situations in a cost-effective manner.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

xenocide said:


> The engine that runs Metro 2033 is actually really god damn impressive.  People seem to think the game is "poorly optimized" because it is taxing as all hell, but the opposite is true, Metro 2033 may very well be one of the most well optimized games (when it comes to utilizing CPU's at least) on the market.  Threading is--and always has been--a contentious topic.  I think AMD is trying to push for more heavily threaded applications the only way they know how, beating Intel in those situations in a cost-effective manner.



It is a beautiful game. Maxed out my GTX 470's running 3840x1050 with NV surround as well as the Phenom II@4.2ghz. I have not seen very many game load the system down like that I was thoroughly impressed.


----------

